# is there an easy way to play blueray on ubuntu?



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2009)

i've found many articles that say linux doesnt have DRM/HDCP somethin or other and cannot play BR's or HDdvd with a simple program like in windows. 

you first have to rip the move and re encode it to another playable format. 

does anyone know a simpler way to do this? is there some program i havent found yet?

thanks in advance


----------



## xfire (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm afraid that it's the only way, for now
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah tried that... all my BR's are BR+ and i cant get any of them to decode.


----------



## xfire (Dec 28, 2009)

You could give wine a shot, any blue ray software work under wine?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 28, 2009)

xfire said:


> You could give wine a shot, any blue ray software work under wine?



Won't work.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2009)

is it possible to run a windows virtual machine that has access to the drive, that removes the protection flags (dont remember the app name), and then share that drive via windows file and printer sharing to the host os ?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> is it possible to run a windows virtual machine that has access to the drive, that removes the protection flags (dont remember the app name), and then share that drive via windows file and printer sharing to the host os ?



It's worth checking out, but I don't think you would get watchable video decoding that way.  It certainly doesn't work under Wine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> is it possible to run a windows virtual machine that has access to the drive, that removes the protection flags (dont remember the app name), and then share that drive via windows file and printer sharing to the host os ?



good idea... i'll get VMware installed pronto


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> It's worth checking out, but I don't think you would get watchable video decoding that way.  It certainly doesn't work under Wine.



the vm will only decrypt, not the decode the video stream


----------



## jaredudu (Dec 29, 2009)

What about a Windows VM running with AnyDVD HD?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2009)

jaredudu said:


> What about a Windows VM running with AnyDVD HD?



thats the program i meant .. anydvd hd


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2009)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD


----------

